# Savage 220 or 212



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with the Savage 220 vs. the Savage 212 for deer hunting? From the literature, it appears as though they are ballistically very similar. However, not being a gun enthusiast per se, is the 20 gauge an acceptable gun for deer? I do know that the 12 gauge is generally more accepted, but is it necessary for this particular gun? Any advice would be appreciated as I am considering the 212.

Thanks.


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I really cant help with the differance, between the 2 models, and I know alot of peaple use a 12 guage for deer hunting, but I cant see anything wrong with using a 20 guage, as long as you keep your shots within reason. But hey, you need to do that with a 12 gauge too.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

I just bought a 220 in camo for deer.

Here's excerpt from Randy Wakeman's take on the 220:

On every single shot I fired at 100, 150, and 200 yards the result would have been a quickly dead deer. The Savage 220F is light, superb-handling, and the Savage P.A.D. pad did its job. I found it very, very comfortable to shoot. Right out of the box with just a quick sight-in, this is an easy-shooting center of body hold 160 yard deer rifle at a bargain price, running right at $450 or so street price as this is written. There is nothing on the market that I know of that comes close to the Savage 220F as a practical deer rifle based on its excellent balance and handling, outstanding trigger, soft recoil, and excellent accuracy. This is based on the Federal Barnes Tipped Expander load, testing the gun under less than ideal range conditions to boot. More ammunition is on the way, and Im confident that the accuracy I had can be substantially bettered. Savage already has demonstrated that Remington AccuTips can produce sub-3/4 MOA 100 yard groups with this rifle.

Full review here;

Savage 220 slug Gun

Hope this helps you. I had shoulder surgery last year & that's why I looked for another alternative to my 12 ga slug gun.

Fish


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Much appreciated. I actually read the same article which started the wheels in my head turning. I appreciate the responses. Most of the places I hunt I'm looking at shots no longer than probably 50 or 60 yards max. I would thinnk a 20 ga would do the job just fine, I've just never used one. I'm looking to replace my 870 as it does not have a rifled barrell.


----------

